# ALGUNAS FOTOS DE LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Esteban said:


> Y AQUI ESTA EL RESPONSABLE, A MI PARECER Y LA DE MUCHOS DE POR QUE LA UNT NO ESTE COMO DEBERIA ESTAR, OSEA SER LA MEJOR DEL PERÚ. EL FAMOSO RENUNCIANTE EX RECTOR *HUBER RODRIGUEZ * (ya no esta lo botaron jeje  ) OJALA Y PAGE POR TODO LO MALO QUE HIZO, encima le pusieron cuadro se pasaron


....bueno y que otra cosa esperaban de un tipo que se llama huber???


----------



## Esteban (Aug 24, 2005)

mAcRoSs said:


> ....bueno y que otra cosa esperaban de un tipo que se llama huber???


pues nada ,para mi es el peor rector de toda la historia de la unt ,los reportajes que vi en la tele lo pintaron de cuerpo entero un perfecto imbecil,gracia al cielo ya no esta en el rectorado aunque el nuevo rector es otro que es de su grupo pero esta que hace algo siquiera por nuestra u ,y puso algo de orden encima mueranse de la risa me entere por el periodico que huber quiere ser teniente alcalde de trujillo jajajajaja me orino¡¡¡¡¡¡ de la risa ese es un conchudo no tiene sangre en la cara lo tomo como una broma mejor es asi aunque el lo ah negado creo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esteban said:


> pues nada ,para mi es el peor rector de toda la historia de la unt ,los reportajes que vi en la tele lo pintaron de cuerpo entero un perfecto imbecil,gracia al cielo ya no esta en el rectorado aunque el nuevo rector es otro que es de su grupo pero esta que hace algo siquiera por nuestra u ,y puso algo de orden encima mueranse de la risa me entere por el periodico que huber quiere ser teniente alcalde de trujillo jajajajaja me orino¡¡¡¡¡¡ de la risa ese es un conchudo no tiene sangre en la cara lo tomo como una broma mejor es asi aunque el lo ah negado creo


puxa mare esteban no sabia eso de lo de teniente alcalde ,ese won tiene kk en el cerebro ,que sinverguenza y conchudo no le basta con robar solo en la UNT si no que tambien quiere robar en trujillo ,que estupido pero el sabe que es un cadaver politico ya no tiene chance al menos NO en trujillo ,despus de todo lo q se sabe de el ,pobre iluso
:eek2:


----------



## Esteban (Aug 24, 2005)

ahora ya te enterastes ok je


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

fotos pues !!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu, que bien que contemos con tres trujillanos que pàrticipan seguido en el foro.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

preferiria mas que huber, huelgas y corrupcion, se hable de arquitectura, ciudades, infraestructura y demas justamente en este nuestro foro incaSCRAPERSSSSSSS !!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno en este foro se puede hablar de todo, si por el momento no hay un tema relacionado a arquitectura, charlemos de otra cosa, en la variedad esta el gusto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cambiese el titulo del thread o sino abrese thread nuevo, pero no desvirtuen temas.....me inclino por la adecuada organizacion........(simple logica: el jiron es el lugar adecuado para estos temas)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jaja, no es novedad que en este foro se desvirtuen los temas de cada thread.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

De acuerdo contigo clon, ya cansa oir sobre huelgas y demas tonteras irrelevantes...


----------



## Esteban (Aug 24, 2005)

J Block said:


> De acuerdo contigo clon, ya cansa oir sobre huelgas y demas tonteras irrelevantes...


bueno esas tonteras como las llaman son parte de nuestro pais debido a la mala cultura que tenemos los peruanos asi como a malos manejos de nuestras autoridades como lo lei en un thread anterior, si hubiran personas mas honestas y que realmente hagan algo por la universidad u otras instituciones entonces no habria huelgas ni tomas ni huber,etc ademas como dijo bajopontino se puede hablar de cualquier cosa en este foro ,las huelgas son parte de nuestra realidad debemos de enfrentarlas y no tratar de ignorarlas
Solo asi algun dia el pais mejorara cuando tratemos y hallemos soluciones a estos problemas pero tambien apoyo a skyperu que debe haber una organizacion en el foro pero es un poco dificil la gente siempre desvia el tema pero hay que hacer todo lo posible para mantener la organizacion 
adios
sky deveras puedes ayudarme a reducir mi foto para mi profile gracias de antemano


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Lo malo que aveces estas huelgas no son pacifistas y malogran el turismo y a la ciudad en si.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno lo de las tomas de universidades es una realidad, y no son huelgas, a diario uno se topa con manifestaciones callejeras, es parte de nuestra vida cotidiana, gente que se agrupa para reclamar algo justo, claro que algunas como las de construccion civil, son muy perjudiciales, ya que salen a reclamar con todo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno lo de las tomas de universidades es una realidad, y no son huelgas, a diario uno se topa con manifestaciones callejeras, es parte de nuestra vida cotidiana, gente que se agrupa para reclamar algo justo, claro que algunas como las de construccion civil, son muy perjudiciales, ya que salen a reclamar con todo.


super de acuerdo contigo ,se reclama algo justo pero claro no hay que ir al extremo generalemente las protestas de los de construccion civil son muy violentas aver si se controlan un poquito


----------



## Esteban (Aug 24, 2005)

eso esta bien las tomas se dan por que los rectores son unos cutrerasos y sinverguenzas ,encima sabiendo que las universidades nacionales estan mal aun asi roban,tal es el caso de nomura en la unt y de morales en la UNI 
creo que al de la UNI no lo sacaron pero bueno esto es la realidad y si no cambia hoy creo que nunca lo hara


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ok esteban, mandalo a mi correo: jhonatan442#hotmail.com

una pequeñita observacion: dices apoyarme a que el foro se organice, pero no me apoyas, pues siguen en el mismo tema en el thread que no corresponde......

te exhorto a crear un nuevo thread al respecto en El Jiron.......entonces, recien opinare con mucho gusto al respecto, no aqui posteando lo q no es exageradamente (que te desvies un par de posts, normal, pero cortala pues)

saludos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> ok esteban, mandalo a mi correo: jhonatan442#hotmail.com
> 
> una pequeñita observacion: dices apoyarme a que el foro se organice, pero no me apoyas, pues siguen en el mismo tema en el thread que no corresponde......
> 
> ...


BUENO YA CREO QUE TODOS SABEN Y QUEDO CLARO QUE HUBER NOMURA FUE UN CUTRERASO Y MAL RECTOR DE LA UNT ,POR ESO APOYANDO A SKY AQUI VA MI APORTE PARA HABLAR SOBRE LO QUE AL TEMA SE REFIERE ,FOTOS DE LA UNT AQUI VAN ESPERO LES GUSTE

UNA PARTE DEL FRONTIS UNT









FACULTAD DE EDUCACION









ESCUELA DE TURISMO


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustan los motivos moches con que han decorado algunas paredes.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias por mostrar mas fotos de la UNT!!!! sigue mostrando las demas escuelas, eso es solo a la entrada .............. buen trabajo


----------



## Esteban (Aug 24, 2005)

si libidito eso es solo la entrada hay muchas mas escuelas haber si les tomas fotos


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Revivamos este thread, la UNT está ahora mucho más moderna en todas sus facultades, se han concluido nuevos pabellones, asi como también se concluyó la gran biblioteca de la prestigiosa Facultad de Medicina, alma mater de grandes médicos que laboran en el país como en el extrangero.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)




----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Recuerdo una mañana de diciembre del año 2002 cuando muchos alumnos de todas las facultades de la UNT estábamos congregados en el pabellón de sociales con algunos docentes y nos datearon que Huber estaba en post grado, todos corrimos a linchar al miserable, pero el muy basura se escapó por la puerta trasera, la indignación llegaba a tanto que los alumnos trepaban la reja de post grado... no son tonteras porque son parte de la formación de todo universitario y haber vivido esos tiempos se convierte en una experiencia inolvidable que refuerza en cada egresado el espíritu combativo contra la corrupción y lo nocivo que está tan encarnizado en nuestro sociedad...esperemos que gente como esa no vuelva a enquistarse en las universidades para perjuicio de las futuras generaciones académicas, pero eso si, jamas callemos ante la injusticia...
Oficinas de la UNT, en la antigua iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús







P

Parte del gran mural de la UNT


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Recuerdo una mañana de diciembre del año 2002 cuando muchos alumnos de todas las facultades de la UNT estábamos congregados en el pabellón de sociales con algunos docentes y nos datearon que Huber estaba en post grado, todos corrimos a linchar al miserable, pero el muy basura se escapó por la puerta trasera, la indignación llegaba a tanto que los alumnos trepaban la reja de post grado... no son tonteras porque son parte de la formación de todo universitario y haber vivido esos tiempos se convierte en una experiencia inolvidable que refuerza en cada egresado el espíritu combativo contra la corrupción y lo nocivo que está tan encarnizado en nuestra sociedad...esperemos que gente como esa no vuelva a enquistarse en las universidades para perjuicio de las futuras generaciones académicas, pero eso si, jamas callemos ante la injusticia...
Oficinas de la UNT, en la antigua iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús









Parte del gran mural de la UNT









Patio del local central con busto del fundador, el Generalísimo Simón José Antonio De la Trinidad Bolívar y Palacios









Plazuela Orbegoso, dentro del campus universitario


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Esta en algo, esta es la U que estan ampliando?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yo he puesto fotos del paraninfo, un thread completo del campus, ahora no se como esatrá supongo que mejor.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Parque en ingenierías









Biblioteca de la Facultad de Medicina









Auditorio Luis Díaz León de la Fac. de Medicina en una noche de graduación


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

buenas fotos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Muy buena la infraestructura de la universidad. Las fotos de lo mejor.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

VISITANTE_ONLINE said:


> Parque en ingenierías
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En realidad todo lo que aparece es Ingeniería Mecánica, al centro está el boulevard de ajedrez, el edificio de tres pisos de la izquierda son las aulas de clase y laboratorios de computo, el de la derecha (también de 3 pisos) las aulas de audiovisuales, laboratorio de dibujo y bombas, el de 1 piso es el laboratorio de máquinas y herramientas y el del extremo derecho es el centro federado, esa foto es un poco antigua, ya que falta el logo del centro federado.

Gracias por las fotos.




JmC3dmodelator said:


> Esta en algo, esta es la U que estan ampliando?


supongo que te refieres a los edificios de estomatologia, que tienen su thread, en ese caso, la universidad es la UPAO, las fotos que ves son de la UNT.


----------



## partenos (Jun 25, 2009)

no pasa nada pero .. se puede mejorar.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

> *partenos:*no pasa nada pero .. se puede mejorar.


Muéstranos fotos de la universidad donde estudias o estudiaste y enséñanos como mejorar.


----------



## RENOVADO (Jul 23, 2010)

VISITANTE_ONLINE said:


> Parque en ingenierías
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAS AREAS VERDES ESTAN MUY DESCUIDADAS


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ A pesar que la primera y segunda fotos son de la UNT, no se encuentran en el mismo campus, ya que la facultad de Medicina queda en otro local pero cercano y si es verdad que están descuidadas las áreas verdes pero como escribieron por ahí son fotos antiguas por lo que me imagino que ahora deben estar mejor (al menos eso espero).


----------



## ps66 (May 31, 2010)

[Quote = partenos ; 61377069 ] no pasa nada .. Pero SE PUEDE mejorar . [ / quote ]

Uds.(SI TODOS UDS.) en lugar de estar husmeando p/criticar(como siempre) ...procuren mejorar como personas; que sus nuevas generaciones marquen la diferencia con el concepto de detestables que historicamente cargan en sus espaldas......y p/confirmar esto....puedes preguntarle a cualquier compatriota respecto al concepto que tienen de uds. y nos cuentas a todos que te responden.....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

las fotos son antiguas de la epoca cuando estaba el rector Huber Rodriguez el peor rector de la historia de la UNT y obviamente la universidad estaba una porqueria, yo he puesto fotos mas recientes y se puede ver el cambio.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesantes fotos, la facu de medicina se ve bien.


----------

